
Software Engineering for Internet Applications - pius
http://philip.greenspun.com/seia/?
======
lux
Wow, this is awesome! Many CS grads I've worked with before had little
experience of any web technologies or concepts coming out of school, which
makes it that much harder to get them up to speed. I quickly realized I can't
take for granted that someone would know source code version control, or
understand protocols like HTTP and POP3 or how to telnet into them for
debugging. Definitely bookmarking this for future use!

~~~
edw519
After all these years, this is still on my PDA. And this:

[http://www.amazon.com/Philip-Alexs-Guide-Web-
Publishing/dp/1...](http://www.amazon.com/Philip-Alexs-Guide-Web-
Publishing/dp/1558605347/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1207578573&sr=8-2)

is still on my coffee table.

(I'm still trying to figure out which chapters the dog wrote.)

------
edw519
An oldie but goodie.

I always found his attachment to AOL and Oracle kinda strange. I imagine that
if this was written today, open source tools would be featured more.

~~~
tjr
This particular book was just finished two or three years ago, although it
builds upon materials written in the 1990's.

It seems his attachment to AOLServer and Oracle are because they still work,
and he personally has no reason to switch.

Most of what I know about web programming I learned from Philip, though I have
had only brief exposure to AOLServer and Oracle. What he's teaching transcends
particular technologies, and it's fairly straightforward to apply it to, say,
Apache+Python and PostGreSQL.

------
tomh
Nice to see that HN still remembers philg.

Although, as someone who took the first draft of this course in 2001, I
certainly wish I had submitted the link and got the karma for myself :).

~~~
pius
Haha, nice.

I took it in 2003, but had to drop it a few weeks in . . . started that term
with 90-something units _and_ was running for UA President. 8(

~~~
tomh
I recall now that I actually coded our final project in the (ha ha) AOLServer
Python API:

[http://cc.msnscache.com/cache.aspx?q=73022978418185&mkt=...](http://cc.msnscache.com/cache.aspx?q=73022978418185&mkt=en-
IE&lang=en-IE&w=25999885&FORM=CVRE)

(real website down, check back later I guess...)

------
repalviglator
This isn't news... this has been around forever. But, it is still awsome none
the less.

